
Airbnb Annual - goronbjorn
https://www.airbnb.com/annual/#
======
nlh
Really impressive layout and visuals. I know some folks have complained about
the "long form scroll" as being less usable than linked pages broken up by
section, but I'm a fan nonetheless. The more I use the web / tablet / phone,
the more I find I prefer sites that put all of their content on a single
scrolling page. It just feels easier to digest.

In this case, honestly, I probably wouldn't have clicked through each section
if it were in a more traditional layout -- I would have looked, said "cool",
and moved on.

But as it stands, I scrolled through the whole page from top to bottom and
AirBNB delivered the full experience to me, as intended.

~~~
seivan
I agree, it was so nicely done and fluid.

This is the reason you hire developers, and not "UX experts" No one other than
a really good developer would have made it so fluid and nicely.

~~~
jrabone
Fluid?? Are you joking? Try it on Android (Nexus 7 / JB) Urgh...

~~~
mirsadm
I tried it on a bunch of Android devices and the only one that worked well
enough to be usable was my Asus Transformer.

------
andrenotgiant
This is very nicely done, and the numbers show AirBNB has grown to be a
powerful force in the travel industry.

Given this growth, I hope they are working on an official response or plan to
address the problems they are having in New York City seen here:

1\. [http://www.nytimes.com/2012/12/01/your-money/a-warning-
for-a...](http://www.nytimes.com/2012/12/01/your-money/a-warning-for-airbnb-
hosts-who-may-be-breaking-the-law.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0)

2\.
[http://gothamist.com/2013/02/05/east_village_man_fights_30k_...](http://gothamist.com/2013/02/05/east_village_man_fights_30k_in_fine.php)

~~~
yalogin
I somehow cannot convince myself that Airbnb not a niche. I do see it as a
useful thing under some circumstances like SXSW or the Obama inauguration.

~~~
rieter
I have the opposite feeling - 5 years from now hotels will be a niche to be
used only for exceptional circumstances.

------
aviswanathan
This is one way to replicate the scroll magic from this annual report:
<http://prinzhorn.github.com/skrollr/>. It's really user-friendly and uses
keyframes for timed actions based on scroll position.

~~~
nlh
Really cool. Dunno how I missed this previously but it's awesome and fun
library. Like a pop-up book for the web generation.

------
kylec
There's no indication that you should start scrolling the page. I completely
missed that fact the first time I visited.

~~~
pc86
Aren't we to the point yet that if you see a page with next to no content it's
pretty much assumed to start scrolling? Not to mention the fact that most
people use browsers that display the scroll bar..

~~~
kylec
Sure, most people probably do, but Lion & Mountain Lion hide the scroll bar if
there's a trackpad, as was the case for me. I clicked the link from pg's
Twitter feed, read the words "Airbnb is poised to bring memorable local
experiences to our truly global community", thought "that's nice", and went
along my way.

~~~
pc86
I switch back and forth between a crappy desktop PC at work and a nice desktop
PC/Macbook Air at home so I'm familiar with Apple thinking it's a good idea to
hide scroll bars. That always bothered me.

~~~
aeosynth
Attaching a mouse re-enables scroll bars, I finally figured out.

------
rdl
This really makes me wish there were an "AirBnB for groups" -- a way you could
make a listing which was only visible to people in a certain community, and
then manage the stays (including keys, maid, etc.). I don't think I'd want to
go through the process of running a public airbnb property (where it seems the
social convention is to accept people like a hotel, unless you're full) and
turning a bunch of people down.

~~~
randall
What'd really be great is if someone did that for design conferences.
Seriously, all they'd need is an airbed or something, and you could stay in a
stranger's apartment, and then meet a really good friend who's going to the
design conference!

(<https://www.airbnb.com/story> if you haven't heard it before.)

------
benatkin
This is a lot like the MailChimp one. <http://mailchimp.com/2012/>

------
rmrfrmrf
This is torture on an iPad. Nothing loads until scrolling stops completely.

------
tylermauthe
SO THAT'S why websites scroll!

The purpose of website scrolling is to replace information that has been seen
with information that hasn't - and to provide the reverse operation when
scrolling the other way.

This design beautifully conveys the data visualization aspects of the page
combined the message they are trying to craft and integrates it into the
natural behaviour of the browser: the scrolling motif. Note that they also
preserved the incremental change of the scroll - unlike some sites where they
have attempted to flip a whole page at a time per scroll.

As far as re-inventing the scroll, I say bravo. This is truly innovative.

------
buf
Beautiful presentation. Airbnb's product is something that can spark emotion
more than most services. I love how they brought that to their annual report.

------
danso
FWIW, they also put out a very nice print version of the annual report. Don't
know if it's available on PDF but in paper-form, it's quite well designed.

~~~
JoshTriplett
Ideally, I'd expect hitting print on the linked page should produce the print
version; instead, it produces something nearly unusable, and without 90% of
the content.

------
carlos16
I'm new to web design and I was very impressed with this presentation. Could
anyone tell me what technologies were used to build it? Thank you.

~~~
jrabone
Ones that don't work very well on Nexus 7 / JB. Seriously, the point of a web
page is to convey information. This one sucks hard at it, because it jitters
like crazy while scrolling.

~~~
mgcross
Yeah, I don't think JB Chrome handles position:fixed well for large elements.
Firefox renders the page nicely, but in Chrome it ruins the experience.

------
6thSigma
We all aspire to change the world. Airbnb is showing us that they are actually
doing it.

Congrats guys and keep up the amazing work.

------
dylangs1030
This is beautifully crafted. But more than that, I wish more websites
presented an "annual" of some sorts where they proudly displayed advances in a
graphically heroic manner.

It really makes you want to associate with companies like Airbnb more when you
see projects like this outside of their core competency. Well done.

------
jwpe
Viewing this on mobile, it appears that the entire world is undergoing some
kind of catastrophic seismic event.

------
guard-of-terra
In 2010 a green dot for Moscow begins to grow, but when you scroll down more,
Saint Peterburg will never materialize, instead, a large yellow blob will grow
from a middle of nowhere northwest of Caspian sea. (I guess Volgograd is
somewhere there, but why?)

So I guess it isn't any precise.

------
joshualastdon
Wow. Very excellent presentation. And the numbers show tremendous growth by
AirBnB.

------
swohns
Beautiful use of skrollr, it is amazing how the design first philosophy of
Brian has created a new standard for marketplaces.

------
hna0002
Why are the background colors changing drastically? Its annoying. Its
fantastic otherwise! Great growth rate too.

------
donohoe
I cannot see the likes of Hilton etc ever coming up with this - be it
production or a real story...

------
mrchess
This needs a start button so it will play like a slide-down movie!

------
jason_adleberg
this is some javascript black magic right here

------
arcatek
Very, very nice presentation.

